# In Findlay Ohio- act fast- DW735 planer $400



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Found this one on ebay by accident

Dewalt 13" Three Knife Two Speed Thickness Planer DW735 - eBay (item 300391943454 end time Jan-30-10 18:19:18 PST)

As of 4pm eastern it was still $400, ends 9PM. Price may stay low because it is local pickup only


----------

